# Anna Maria Island



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey guys I used to go down to Fla, every year and fish the waters around Anna Maria Island. The fishing was always great. I have not had the pleasure of going down there for many years now and I was wondering how the fishing has held up in that area. I may be heading down there in a couple of months. Any input from you Fla. guys would be great. Thanks. TIGHT LINES


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm heading there too - the first week of March, and would love some advise. Anything from the FLA guys and anything from years ago jetty jumper. Good luck on your trip. Thanks.


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

ChesBay Jay said:


> I'm heading there too - the first week of March, and would love some advise. Anything from the FLA guys and anything from years ago jetty jumper. Good luck on your trip. Thanks.


It is a beautiful area I always caught alot of spanish macks. and sea trout. bone fish and many others. Wish I could give you some tips but it has been a long time. Good luck on the trip.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Seems like pretty good updated info. I'm staying near 35th st. and fishing the beach near there.

https://www.islander.org/category/fishing/


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

ChesBay Jay said:


> Seems like pretty good updated info. I'm staying near 35th st. and fishing the beach near there.
> 
> https://www.islander.org/category/fishing/[/QUOT
> Forgot about the pompano and blue runners lots of fun.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Cold and windy - That sums up my trip. I fished Longboat Key Pass 4 mornings. 1 Ladyfish, 1 flounder, a blowtoad and a couple misc little fish along with numb fingers rounded out the events. Saw one nice Spanish and LOTS of Sheepshead caught mostly from boats under the bridge. Still had a good time but the weather was not what I hoped for.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Since your fishing a pass a few hours north of me, I wonder how similar/different the fishing is. Around us during the early mornings the Trout bite has been pretty good consistently. We've had a few Pompano and Jack schools come through throughout the day. During the cold day I went out the Lady Fish were EVERYWHERE! pretty fun to catch with they're jumping and spinning lol.

Try fishing around sundown, you should pick up some Whiting along with some Catfish.. Hoping I get to go out tomorrow and pick up some Whiting and give my new Star Rod a test drive ^^


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

ChesBay Jay said:


> Cold and windy - That sums up my trip. I fished Longboat Key Pass 4 mornings. 1 Ladyfish, 1 flounder, a blowtoad and a couple misc little fish along with numb fingers rounded out the events. Saw one nice Spanish and LOTS of Sheepshead caught mostly from boats under the bridge. Still had a good time but the weather was not what I hoped for.


Hey man I wish you had a better trip but like you said still fun just to be out there.


----------

